# Muskie Fishing



## bassbuster2011 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a pic of my Muskie that was caught in the Spring of 2006. I am new to this sight, that is why its being posted so late. She was 22lbs 9oz. and 48 3/4'' long. Not bad for my first one. It was a fight, but so much fun. She is now on my wall.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome!

Thanks for joining. 

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice fish - did you eat it?


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 3, 2011)

If that fish is 48" you must be one tall guy!


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, its a 48'' I am 6'5'' and 240lbs. I not a small guy...LOL I was excited to get it. No I didnt eat it, I took it to a local taxadermist and he mounted in for me. Looks great on the wall.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 4, 2011)

bassbuster2011 said:


> Yeah, its a 48'' I am 6'5'' and 240lbs. I not a small guy...LOL I was excited to get it. No I didnt eat it, I took it to a local taxadermist and he mounted in for me. Looks great on the wall.




Awesome!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet fish and welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great fish. Did you catch it in Indiana? 

I signed up for a musky fishing "school" in St Germaine Wisc. in early June 2011. Looking forward to it..and to catching some more 'skis during the Summer. 
regards, Rich and welcome aboard.....


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 4, 2011)

bassbuster2011 said:


> Yeah, its a 48'' I am 6'5'' and 240lbs. I not a small guy...



Nice, I'm 6'2" and with the size of that muskie figured you must be around 6 1/2. Great catch and good luck this year!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 4, 2011)

That's the main fishing I'm building my boat for. Can't wait to hit those lakes in IN again.

Nice fish. They are SO addicting to fish for.


----------



## one100grand (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Great fish! I've always wanted to catch a big muskie, but I've only ever caught one small one (about 18") in a local lake that stocks them :roll: so I wouldn't really count mine as catching one...


----------



## breachless (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice fish! I have some pretty great Musky lakes around where I live... I promised myself I was going to get myself some new gear this winter that is more geared toward Musky fishing but I keep procrastinating. I love bass fishing, but it would be awesome to chase some monster toothies from time to time too.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 14, 2011)

breachless said:


> Nice fish! I have some pretty great Musky lakes around where I live... I promised myself I was going to get myself some new gear this winter that is more geared toward Musky fishing but I keep procrastinating. I love bass fishing, but it would be awesome to chase some monster toothies from time to time too.




There are forums for musky fishing and there are baits for sale all the time.
You could pick up a used Abu 5500 or 6500 C3 or C4 on Ebay, and I REALLY like the Gander Mountain Musky rods, and IIRC all of them are under $100.

My only fishing "Stuff" purchase this spring is going to be an 8' or 8.5' Musky rod. Maybe a St Croix. Everything else is boat budget.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've caught a number of muskies. Maybe ten or more. Nothing like what "real" muskie fisherman catch from what I can see on the web. 

However, my biggest was a 51 incher. It was caught when I used a muskie guide in Southern Wisconsin two or three years ago. He set up some fairly long, and pretty flexible, 7 or 8 ft trolling rods. That evening, I "caught" four muskies. ...."caught" is in parentheses because.... by trolling as we were, I wasn't doing much until after the fish hit and nearly hooked itself. 

I boated three in the mid 30's and then the 51 incher. I didn't feel that any of them gave me sufficient fight due to the long, flexible rod. It whipped the fish. It whipped the fish to the point that the 51 incher, which was an older fish, died.

I much prefer a stiffer rod. You can feel and fight the fish ..but not kill the fish. Just me, I guess. I own a fairly stiff older All-Star 7 foot rod that gives a much better fight sensation when you hook a big fish. It is my "go to " rod when I am in big fish water. Rich

p.s. IMHO, a 25 inch saltwater redfish will out-pull ANY freshwater fish that I have ever caught. And a saltwater bonefish, pound for pound, will out pull any other fish (salt or fresh) that swims. I've never caught a snook...so that theory is yet to be proven fully. RG


----------



## richg99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mid thirties...lake in the Woods, Canada two years ago. On the All Star rod . Rich


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jan 18, 2011)

The lake I grew up on, Kinkaid Lake in Southern Illinois, is stocked with them. It's the only lake in the area that has them so we get people from all the states that surround us. I have never actually "fished" for them, but catch them all the time while bass fishing. My biggest is around 40". On Kinkaid a muskie has to be 48" to be considered a "keeper". I have witnessed my dad catch 3 over 48". The biggest one came 2 years ago while fishing a bass tournament, it was 52". He always catches his on a white spinnerbait but I have most of my luck on texas rigged plastic baits.

About 5 years ago the local biologists did a shock survey on the fish in the lake and they said there were at least 3 state record muskies in the lake.

Here is a picture of one that I caught early last year while bass fishing. I was by myself and didn't have a net so I couldn't land it. I just snapped the pics and then cut my line.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Super...three State records in one lake. I think I'd be fishing there all of the time if I lived close by. 

Another Illinois lake that is stocked with muskies is Shabbona...way West of Chicago. It is probably not much further from me, when I am in Fox Lake IL, than some of the Southern Wisconsin Lakes that I drive to now. 

I went to Shabbona once with a guide. He had boat problems and we didn't catch anything. That's what happens when I go fishing, it seems. Bad things happen. Ha Rich


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 18, 2011)

Musky fishing in Wisconsin is like bread and butter or peanut butter and jelly... they just go together naturally. Hayward WI. (up north tourist town) is known as "The Musky Capital of the World". I have caught a few biggest being about 44". Some fisherman fish Musky their entire life trying to catch a big one. Like any other fishing, it kinda becomes an obsession.

One of the many things I like about Musky fishing is the size of the baits used.. when trolling live bait (suckers) it is not uncommon to use bait that is bigger (17") than some panfish I keep...

Hey richg99.... That S.E. WI lake you caught the muskies trolling on would not be "My" lake... would it.... [-X .... just kidding... but seriously let me know if there are any openings for the St. Germain Musky classes.. I might be interested.

Outdoorsman


----------



## richg99 (Jan 18, 2011)

Outdoorsman...Over five or six summers, I've caught two muskies on Silver Lake. Both were around 29 inches. 

The lake that I was referring to was Pewaukee. I've also fished Okauchee and intend to fish Oconomowoc this summer. It is on Pewaukee that I had the experience with the guide and the 51 incher, though. 

Info on the muskie school is at www.MuskyHunter.com ... the site for the muskie magazine of the same name. I chose the shorter, and earlier, of the two trips. I intend to haul my 16 ft. Carolina Skiff up, and fish one more day after the school is finished. The quick rundown from their site is printed below. Oh, I chose the "fishing with the guides option" for $900 instead of the regular offering. I figured it was worth the extra few hundred bucks to do it with the pros in the boat. I'll probably make a fool out of myself... Ha ha Rich
**************************************************************************
University of Esox
2011 Schedule

SUMMER MUSKY TACTICS
June 10-12, 2011 • Vilas County, Wisconsin • Hosted by St. Germain Lodge and Fibber's Restaurant, www.stgermainlodge.com 

Base Package (bring your own boat and tackle): $600 • Guided package (fish with the instructors!): $900

Learn summer musky tactics during the pre-summer peak in the famed waters of northern Wisconsin. High success rate. This is a Friday through Sunday event, and the University of Esox staff will be joined by Musky Hunter Field Editor Roger Sabota and other top local guides including Ken Jackson and Rob Manthei.

Students annually enjoy a success rate over 50 percent at this school. Attendees receive about eight hours of seminars, which discuss all “typical” summer musky fishing tactics. As many as a dozen different area waters may be fished during this school.

Enrollment is limited to 23 students. This popular school is always a quick sell-out!
www.muskyhunter.com
****************************************************************************


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I smell a roadtrip? 

a TinBoats Muskie Hunt?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jim...Hmmm ....maybe that is a good idea. A Tinboat muskie OUTING ( I don't like tournaments, much) someplace in Southern Wisconsin for tinboaters who live nearby. 

Three well regarded lakes are only 60 miles from the Illinois line, so Indiana; Minnesota; Michigan; Wisconsin and Illinois boaters would be in reasonable proximity. Look up Pewaukee Lake, Wisconsin. Probably really crowded on weekends, though. rich 

p.s. I would be left out, since my Wisconsin boat is a 16 ft fiberglass Carolina Skiff. Perhaps I could arrange to be a backseater for a local tinboater, though.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Jim...Hmmm ....maybe that is a good idea. A Tinboat muskie OUTING ( I don't like tournaments, much) someplace in Southern Wisconsin for tinboaters who live nearby.
> 
> Three well regarded lakes are only 60 miles from the Illinois line, so Indiana; Minnesota; Michigan; Wisconsin and Illinois boaters would be in reasonable proximity. Look up Pewaukee Lake, Wisconsin. Probably really crowded on weekends, though. rich
> 
> p.s. I would be left out, since my Wisconsin boat is a 16 ft fiberglass Carolina Skiff. Perhaps I could arrange to be a backseater for a local tinboater, though.




I'm not sure I could commit this summer but I really like the idea, and would like to meet some of the guys here and do some Musky Fishing....

I should be able to take 1 or 2 guys to the lakes in IN as well.....


And for the record, I don't ask for, expect or want gas money. When I take someone fishing, I was going to go fishing anyhow. So my expense doesn't change by taking someone with me.....Now if you want to buy lunch or something to drink so be it. I've never understood why guys expect gas money, or why some feel they have to pay it.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lon, yea I know how difficult it can be to predict when I will be available at any time any more. 

Looks like you are about 4 or 5 hours away from where I spend summers in Fox Lake IL / to / Klinger Lake MI

That's a long drive for a one day fishing trip, for sure. Rich

re the gas money, yes, I agree....but...some guys might need it and I have no problem in paying my way. I'd just like to learn some new things and see other guys catching fish. RG


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

A 4hour trip is to far for a day of fishing. It would have to be a weekend for me. I can travel light and cheap if I'm by myself. A couple bowls, some cereal, milk, mayo, turkey, bread, some clothes and a sleeping bag (sleep in my truck) and I'm good to go.


Anyhow if you want to fish the IN lakes let me know. I hope to be down there a few times this summer.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

A weekend is good. We'll have to see what comes up as Summer approaches. What lakes in Indiana hold muskies? I would have thought that Michigan would have a lot more to pick from...Rich


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of the IN lakes have the highest fish per acre of anywhere in N/A. Just not normal to catch big fish....Though they do have them.

N. Webster, Barbee Chain, and Tippicanoe All in the same area.



There are lakes in MI, but spread out more. Those IN lakes are all within 20 minutes of each other. The really good place in MI is about 1-1/2 hrs north east of me which makes it that much farther for you.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 23, 2011)

Outdoorsman said:


> Musky fishing in Wisconsin is like bread and butter or peanut butter and jelly... they just go together naturally.
> 
> Outdoorsman



I live in Madison and plan on fishing the Madison chain of lakes a lot this next season for muskie--after I get my boat all finished, that is. From what I hear Lake Monona is a really good muskie lake. Even little Lake Wingra (345 acres) has good numbers if not many monsters.

I might even get over to the Pewaukee area since my fiance's folks live near Delavan. I could use their place as a base camp to fish the eastern Wisconsin lakes. 

I fish a lot of northerns, but have never caught a muskie. I'm already gearing up by scoring some baits on eBay. I figure I might need something a little bigger than the #5 Mepps Aglias I throw for northerns. Now I just have to go back to my parent's house and dig through all my gear from high school to see if I can find a rod/reel set-up that can handle bigger baits and (hopefully) bigger fish. Man, I've got the fever just sitting here typing about it! Maybe it's time to go trolling for lures on eBay again to get my fix. 

ps: GO PACKERS!!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2011)

I would love to hit WI for some musky fishing. As long as a cheap campground is close by I'd be happy to be a boat partner.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 23, 2011)

There's probably plenty of cheap campgrounds in the area. The camping I have done has mostly been northern WI, so I don't know of any specifics. Maybe we could get some sort of get together going this season. There are definitely a handful of tin boaters in this general area.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me....

I've only been to WI a few times....I remember Appleton was 5 hours away so it's not that close, but not that bad either.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 23, 2011)

Appleton is quite a bit farther north than most of the lakes in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2011)

About 11 years ago, I fished the Eagle River, WI and surrounding lakes with a great fishing guide...Art Anderson..or maybe Andersen?? 

Anyhow, Art told me, after I fished with him for a couple of seasons, that 90% of his personal muskies on artificials were caught on one of two baits...a #5 Mepps...and a banana shaped lure. Sorry, but I do not remember the name of the banana shaped lure.. He ALWAYS trailed the banana shaped lure behind the boat when guiding. He would not troll, as that was not allowed on his lakes at that time. We drifted and fished from the drift.

He was a great guide. He did not fish while guiding, other than dragging the banana lure behind the boat. He taught people how to fish; pointed out good spots and added instruction on how to retrieve the lures etc. One of the finest guys I've ever met. 

If someone has access to Delavan, it also has a very small population of muskies. When the DNR killed everything in that lake about ten or twelve years ago, they then stocked some muskies, along with Northerns, LM and smallmouth bass and Walleyes. I caught an approximate 28 incher once on the flats next to Lake Lawn Lodge golf course's third hole. Very shallow area. My Carolina Skiff could get back up there, but many boats could not. 

I was lucky to fish it for two summers 7 years ago. I had a season pass, and would often fish it twice a day from our condo ten miles away on Lake Como, WI.. It still is, IMHO, a GREAT fishing lake. I intend to drive there and fish it a few times this coming summer, too... from Fox Lake, IL.. 
regards, Rich


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 23, 2011)

First of all, I agree on the #5 Mepps. What a lure! The biggest _bass _I've caught have been on a #5 Mepps. Also, my fiance's parents literally live about 10 minutes from Lake Delavan and Como. PM me if you're ever in the area. It seems like I'm down in that neck of the woods ever other weekend. I've never fished either, but I really want to.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2011)

I think we could organize a Musky meet, of at least a handfull of guys....Once my boat is done, I should be able to handle two other guys if we are all careful.

Those two way radios are a great way to communicate back and forth about marked fish, and developing patterns when there is more than one boat in a party.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 24, 2011)

Two guys in a boat might also help enforce some sort of honor system for keeping track of size and number of fish caught. I'm not planning on putting a livewell in my boat, but even if I did I don't think it would be big enough for a muskie!

Also, it seems as though we've high-jacked this topic a little. Shall we start another one to plant the seed of a muskie meet?

ps: check out what came in the mail today!


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 24, 2011)

richg99 said:


> ..and a banana shaped lure. Sorry, but I do not remember the name of the banana shaped lure.. He ALWAYS trailed the banana shaped lure behind the boat when guiding.



I think I know the lure you may be talking about. Could it be a Worden's flat fish?












Here's the website for the company...

https://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/home.php?cat=301


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2011)

While a Flatfish can be a fantastic lure (I see that you have it in chrome....great for Northerns, too!!!!)...that is not the one he was dragging that day. It was one of those North Woods Muskie only special lures. 

I own a chrome flatfish in Saltwater size. About nine or ten inches long! It might be a great substitute unless I can find out the name of the original. I have Art's email address around here someplace. I'll see what he can tell me and report back. Rich


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe a Believer? I can't remember the other name, but there used to be two companies making the same bait.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems rather banana-like.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 24, 2011)

Even though my old memory is quickly fading...I don't think that that is the lure. 

I did find Art's old email address. If he hasn't changed it in all of these years...I am sure I will hear back from him. He probably doesn't remember me, since I only fished with him four or five times many years ago, but I hope he will answer anyhow. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems that the "banana shape" was all in my mind...Here is his exact reply..with a few dashes and spaces added for clarification...Rich
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From Art Anderson...Fishing guide Eagle River Wisconsin..
----------------------------------------------------------------
Sure I remember you

It's a yellow belly crane #206.
Just twitch it... let it sit... then twitch it again.. set it.. then repeat.. set when you feel the weight of the fish.

If you set on the splash..that is what you will catch ....the splash.

It takes some disciple.

good luck

have caught many fish this way. Art
----------------------------------------------------------------
I Googled the lure..here is a LINK.. rich
-------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/products.php/nav_id/49/page/1/id/1884/name/Cranes205206207208


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2011)

I think we need to make something happen with a Musky meet.

It would be cool to setup 3 events. One in WI/IL, one in IN, and one in MI.

Possibly one in IL too (but aren't these close to the lakes in WI?)


I just found that the Midwest Musky Club is still around. My dad had a family membership and we made a few of their outings each year back in the early 90's. They are based in Alsip IL


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

The Chicagoland area ( and Milwaukee, too) have a number of muskie clubs. One that I have a note to follow up on is called "South of the Border"..the "border" being the Wisc. / Illinois border. I have never attended a meeting or anything.... but will look into it when we get back to ILL/Wisc. in early June. 

There are muskies in the Illinois Fox "Chain of Lakes".... right on the Il/Wisc. border. But, that chain is verrrry crowded with power boaters and only God knows what else on a weekend. Also, they charge a hefty extra fee, in addition to licenses etc., just to use the "Fox River Water Authority" water???

The Chain is prone to being closed down for weeks-on-end if a big rain happens, even if it happens 200 miles upstream anywhere near the Fox River watershed. 

I kept my boat on it for one or two Summers, and then moved it to Silver Lake, Wisconsin to get away from all of that bother. The chain is ten minutes from my summer place. Silver lake is about twenty minutes away.

Rich


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am all for joining up at one of the muskie meets. I will have to bring my fiberglass summer boat, though. Rich

p.s. I just ordered two of Art's recommended Crane lures and one Suick, too. Ouch, expensive stuff. RG


----------



## LonLB (Jan 25, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I am all for joining up at one of the muskie meets. I will have to bring my fiberglass summer boat, though. Rich
> 
> p.s. I just ordered two of Art's recommended Crane lures and one Suick, too. Ouch, expensive stuff. RG




Trust me. Buy used, or off the boards. I just bought 4 new shallow bulldogs, 4 new regular bulldogs, 2 new Mag D's (bulldog replica with better hook harness), and 3 new suicks that have the threaded inserts for the threaded weighting system, all for $95 including shipping.


The last time I bought baits was online too. Some Bagley DB6's and a nice glider bait that has seen some action  


Like I said, I should be able to fit a couple guys in my boat....I won't be confident to make plans to use it though till June/July.

BTW if your interested I might sell some of my baits. (or trade even) I'd have to go through them and see what I have that I don't want.


*There is a new thread titled 'Musky Fishing' in the "Watering Hole"*


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'll probably fill out my musky bait collection with used lures from eBay too. I remember I had a jointed Creek Chub a long time ago and LOVED it. I'll have to get a few more of those.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

Darn, never even thought of buying them on EBay or whatever. I often buy things there, too. Of course, I never spent that much on a couple of baits before. Thanks for the suggestion. 

Sure, I'd like to hear about any additional lures that you might sell. Do we even have a classified section on this site? Rich


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a classified section if you scroll way down on the forum homepage.

Also, I've checked into the "Musky Fishing" topic in the Watering Hole. Shall will shift everybody over there?


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, there are a few lakes in Northern IN that have muskie. I caught my out of the Tippacanoe River, but that river runs from Tippacanoe lake. They are also in Pike lake, Webster Lake, Wawasee Lake, and I am sure there are more. That just mentions a few. Mine really wasnt that big if you compare it to some of the ones online, but when I took it to the local bait shop that one of my co-workers owns he said it was one of the bigger ones he's seen in a while. Also, those lake that I mentioned are located in Warsaw,IN. Good lakes to fish on. There are also Northern Pike in some of them. Well, I can say I am definately getting the Spring fishing fever, ready to go. Tax time is paying for new seats, wood, new anchor ropes, anchor, and possibly new fish finder. I order a northern Indiana fishing map guide the other day. It has some very useful information. U ought to check one out. Wal-Mart has them, but they are cheaper from Amazon.com.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 27, 2011)

Bassbuster if you ever have an open spot in your boat I'd be happy to joint you....And same here too. I hope to make it down there several times this year, and at least 1/2 the time by myself so your welcome to join!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 30, 2011)

On this thread..some time ago....I mentioned a treasured old friend, a fishing guide from Eagle River, Wisconsin. Today, I heard about Art's passing. Art was one of those special people in life. To acknowledge his passing...I wrote the following post in the Muskie fishing site Musky Hunter. Gone, but not forgotten....
************************************************************

"RE: Art Andersons memorial"
In response to Reply # 2



Art was a prince of a man.

I'd like to relate the story of how I "met" Art. Before the internet and instant knowledge, I was given the name of ANOTHER fishing guide in the Eagle River area. My wife and I were going to be vacationing up there, and I wanted a guide who would take her ( a non-fisher-person) and myself...an avid fisherman...out for a half day. The number that I was given was, apparently, incorrect. 

When I dialed it, Art answered. I asked for "Joe " or whoever it was whose name was given to me in error. Art instantly said that I had reached the wrong guide, and offered me the correct phone number.
No poaching on another guy's customer...not Art!

Somehow, given his easy-to-know attitude, I started chatting with him anyhow. I found out that we had grown up just a mile or two away in the North end of Chicago. That we both joined and participated in the "ModelBuggs", at a local hobby store. We both went to the same theater ...."The Patio"..We both roller-skated at the "Hub". Even though he outdated me by ten years, we experienced many of the same things in our area. He was a retired truck driver, as was my father; my brother and my father-in-law.

To make a long story a bit shorter...I quickly decided that Art was the guide for me...even though I had never met him.

Three or four trips over the next five years proved my decision to be correct. A true fisherman, a true human being. I've not met many other people who could be instantly liked, just over the phone.

After a successful trip where Art helped my nephew catch his first muskie, I wrote a short article describing our fun. Art had it posted on his web site for a couple of years afterwards. What a guy! 

Please give Art's family my best at the services. I'm 1,500 miles away, or I'd try to make it....

One of the best....he was.

richg99 
Fox Lake IL and Houston TX


----------

